# Planung neuer Naturteich



## atzie (19. Feb. 2005)

Wir werden im April unseren kleinen Gartentümpel in einen deutlich größeren Naturteich verwandeln. Geplant sind ca. 40 qm Wasseroberfläche mit ausreichendem Filtergraben.  Es liegt noch keine konkrete Planung vor. Im Moment lasse ich mir gerade Planungvorschläge von Naturagart machen. Mal schaun...  Ich hab nun zunächst 3 konkrete Fragen: 

1) Vor einigen Tagen hatte ich einen Gartenteichexperten (Biologe) hier, der mich beraten hat. Er hält 2 Bodenabläufe und ein Schwerkraftfiltersystem für unerlässlich. Ich habe nun bei Naturagart das "Staubsaugerprinzip" und den Filtergraben kennengelernt. Das ist mir wesentlich sympathischer. Erstens gibt es keine unterirdischen Rohre die verstopfen oder platzen können und zweitens soll bei mir die Natur die "Arbeit" machen und nicht die Technik/Chemie. Das Prinzip scheint mir so einfach, dass ich mich ernsthaft frage, ob das auch funktioniert? Also Filtergraben, Pumpe am Ende, dann 2 Rohre und möglicherweise 1 Skimmer in Haupteich und von dort wird das Wasser dann in den Filtergraben "gesaugt".  Bekomme ich dadurch eine ausreichende Wasserumwälzung, bzw. funtkioniert das alles wirklich? 

2) Wir haben eingentlich genug Fläche im Garten vorhanden, die wir in Teich verwandeln können. Ich denke die Form des Teiches wird sich irgendwie ergeben, bzw. ist nicht so problematisch. Mir ist unklar, wie ich die Stufen anlegen soll. Die Tiefwasserzone (1.40 m - reichen vielleicht auch 1.20, wenn die Fläche groß genug ist") sollte ausreichend groß sein. Wie ist das mit den weiteren Stufen, vorgeschlagen wurden bisher rund rum eine Stufe mit 0,40 cm, die unterschiedlich breit sein soll, zwischen 50 cm und 1 m. Dann eine Tiefe Stufe mit 1.40 und eine mit 1.20. Da erscheinen mir die Wände dann sehr steil. Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo Beschreibungen, wie frau das am besten macht ?

3) Das wird das Problem ganz am Schluß sein: Das Substrat. Ich habe nun hier und an anderer Stelle schon darüber gelesen. Mir ist noch nicht klar, wo ich das herbekomme, Also zum Beispiel ein Sand-Lehmgemisch? Kommt das dann überall in den Teich? Wenn ich mit Schläuchen Wasser aus dem Hauptteich durch den Pflanzenfilter pumpe, wird dann nicht das ganze Substrat in den Pflanzengraben gepumpt. Was ist mit Schlammabsaugen (Schlammabsauger wurde letztes Jahr angeschafft). Dann würde ich auch alles absaugen. So mittelgroße Kieselsteine habe ich nun in der Flachwasserzone liegen, die veralgen fürchterlich, im Sommer putze ich die alle 4 Wochen. Das brauche ich in Zukunft eigentlich nicht. Algenfrei wird ja auch der neue Teich nicht sein. Ich erhoffe mir zwar deutlich weniger Pflege- und Wartungsaufwand, aber ich lege ja kein Schwimmbad an, in das ich Chlor schippe. 

So nun eine allerletzte grundsätzliche Frage(für heute ) Wie seid ihr bei der Formplanung eures Teiches vorgegangen. Gibt es Faustregeln, wichtiges zu beachten, oder sonstige Informationen, die ich irgendwo nachlesen kann ?


Andrea


P.S. Fotos vom Gelände habe ich hier :


----------



## olafkoi (19. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Andrea

zu 1 

Leider muß ich deinem Biologen recht geben   
Bodenabläufe sind in meinen Augen für ein Teich mit Fischis  immer noch die beste Wahl. Das Prinzip der Saugtechnik ist seit längerem in der Versuchung aber bis lang ohne wirklichen Erfolg. Bei diesem Prinzip können bis lang nur Rohre bis DN 50 verwendet werden. Bei der Bodenablauftechnik werden 110 mm Rohre verwendet, die für den Erdeinbau geeignet sind und nicht schnell verstopfen können aufgrund des Querschnitt gegenüber einem 50mm Rohr. Auch beim Bodenablauf brauchste net auf dein Filtergraben (Bachlauf) verzichten.

zu den anderen Punkten folgen Post`s 

Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Feb. 2005)

Guten Morgen Andrea,

es werden sicher noch mehr als 3 Fragen werden, da bin ich mir sicher , aber dafür ist ja ein Forum da .

Die alternative Technik deines Bio-Menschen halte ich für ok, zwei Bodenabläufe, das ganze in Schwerkraft, aus dem Filtergraben ne Pumpe am Schluss .... thats it. Den Filtergraben ausreichend bestückt mit UW-Pflanzen und dein Teich rennt ohne käufliche Filtersysteme, vorrausgesetzt man übertreibt es nicht mit dem Fischbesatz. In Verbindung mit dem Sand/Lehmgemisch (mit ca. 20-30% Lehm) als Substrat hast du dann einen optimalen Nährstoffspeicher, wo sich auch Klein-Kleinstlebewesen tummeln können (vorrausgesetzt sie überleben die Koi und sonstige), beste Vorrausetzungen übrigens auch für __ Muscheln. Auch wenn viele meinen, dieser Lehm bringt dir trübes Wasser, dem ist nicht so, im Gegenteil. Anfangs dauerte es bei mir sehr lang, bis der Lehm sich endlich abgesetzt hat, seid ca. Mitte letztes Jahres ist das Wasser klar wie Klossbrühe. Bekommen tust du dieses Gemisch zumeist bei einem Baustoffhändler .... es gibt diverse Bezeichnungen dafür, ich meinte mal auf meinem Lieferschein stand : Körnung 0,8-2mm ... als Voraborientierung.

Und so sieht es dann in real aus das Wasser mit Lehm:







Die Stufungen, welche man unbedingt haben sollte hast du bereits schon genannt. Flachwasserzone (bis 10cm) , bis 40cm und dann ab in die Tiefe ... allerdings nicht zu steil, sonst bleibt dir dein Substrat nicht mehr drauf liegen. In den Fachbeiträgen sieht du auch einen Beitrag über das Teichprofil, dies solltest du dir vielleicht mal ansehen, ist sehr lesenswert.
Tiefe würde ich so gestalten das man soviel Tiefe erreicht wie möglich, denn das so gewonnene Volumen trägt massgeblich (neben dem Profil und den Pflanzen) zum gelingen des Projektes bei.

Zu der Form ... dies ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen .... tolle Beispiele findest du hier im Album, insbesondere gefäällt mir das teichprofil von StefanS ... sehr natürlich angelegt ... im Gegensatz zu meiner architektonischen Form.

Wenn ich mir die Bilder deiner alten "Pfütze" so anschaue, solltest du dir auch unbedingt Gedanken zu der 2.wichtigsten Sache am Teich machen, nämlich der Ufergestaltung sprich Kapillarsperre, Infos darüber entweder in den Fachbeiträgen oder als Übersicht ohne viel Erläuertung hier:

http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=203

Schönes Wochenende und Fun beim lesen


----------



## Jürgen (19. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Andrea und Willkommen,

als aller erstes solltest du uns einmal deine Definition eines Naturteiches näher bringen. Dieser Begriff ist in der Teichszene reichlich überdehnt und sorgt daher immer mal wieder für Verwirrung   


Zu 1)
Hier stellt sich für mich zu erst einmal die Frage was das für ein Biologe war, weil der sofort mit Begriffen wie Bodenabläufe und Schwerkraftfilter herum wirft. Worin spiegelt sich denn hierbei die Natur wieder?

Begriffe wie Wasserumwälzung sind für einen "Naturteich" irrelevant. Ich denke hier sollte man zu erst einmal ganz an der Basis beginnen. Versuche mal zu ergründen was in einem Teich geschieht und was in deinem Teich geschehen soll. Daraus werden sich konkrete Fragen ergeben über die es sich vortrefflich diskutieren läßt. 

Zu 2)



> Ich denke die Form des Teiches wird sich irgendwie ergeben, bzw. ist nicht so problematisch.


In meinen Augen ein großer Fehler. Planung ist die halbe Miete, denn Abweichungen, auf die du während des Baus reagieren musst, wird es noch genug geben. Versuche möglichst viele Dinge möglichst detailliert vor Baubeginn zu planen. 

Das mit den Stufen ist auch so ne Sache. Wozu wirst du diese Stufen benötigen? Ein sanft abfallendes Ufer zur Teichmitte hin kommt einem Naturteich jedenfalls näher als Stufen. Und 40cm als erste Stufe ist zu tief und reduziert somit die Auswahl an Pflanzen erheblich. Stufen unterhalb dieser 40cm dienen allenfalls noch den Seerosen als Standplatz. Für solche Tiefen wirst du keine anderen Pflanzen finden, die ihre Blätter oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche tragen. Du siehst also, es stellt sich bereits die Frage nach dem Sinn solcher Stufen. Aber da gibt es noch etliche submerse Pflanzen die in diversen Tiefen ihre idealen Standorte haben. Hierzu aber sollte erst einmal mehr über die "Verwendung" des Teiches geschrieben sein.

Zu 3)
Für mich stellt sich die Frage -Substrat ja oder nein- überhaupt nicht. Substrat ist für mich ein MUSS, also sollte ein Teich auch dementsprechend angelegt sein. Über die Vorteile eines Bodensubstrates wurde an vielen anderen Stellen bereits mehr als ausführlich debattiert.

Was für mich nie in Frage kommt, ist die direkt Wasserentnahme aus einem Teich mittles einer Pumpe. Eine Pumpe hat in einem Teich nichts verloren. Dies läßt sich zudem durch eine einfach anzulegende Pumpenkammer sehr leicht vermeiden. 

Große Kieselsteine haben in einem Teich auch nichts verloren. Die Nachteile hast du selbst teilweise bereits beschrieben.

Auch solltest du dich von dem Krampf, deinen Teich möglichst rein zu halten, verabschieden. Mulm und auch Schlamm, beides kontrolliert zugelassen, stabiliseren das gesamte System und sind somit wichtige Helfer, die man nicht einfach absaugen sollte. Die deutsche Reinlichkeit muss hier mal etwas reduziert werden. Weniger ist da deutlich mehr.

Dein Ziel muss es sein, möglichst den gesamten Teich mit all seinen Flächen als einen einzigen rießigen Filter anzulegen. Nur so kommst du deinem Ziel nach wenig Wartung und Pflege nah genug.



> So nun eine allerletzte grundsätzliche Frage(für heute ) Wie seid ihr bei der Formplanung eures Teiches vorgegangen. Gibt es Faustregeln, wichtiges zu beachten, oder sonstige Informationen, die ich irgendwo nachlesen kann ?


Ich persönlich habe mich nach meinem Geschmack und meinem Empfinden für Formen gerichtet. So ein Teich ist immer auch ein Stück künstlerisches Gestalten, was ich nur ungern in Formen wie "Fausregeln" pressen lasse. Hierbei sollte selbstverständlich auch die Machbarkeit als quasi 2. Stufe nicht außer acht gelassen werden. Aber zu erst einmal sollte das Auge befriedigt sein. Danach kommt das Feintuning. Also plane einfach mal wild drauf los und stelle die Ergebnisse hier zur Diskussion. Fragen, auch welche an die du momentan noch nicht denken würdest, werden sich daraus automatisch ergeben und so lernst du die Grenzen des Machbaren recht schnell kennen.   

MFG...Jürgen

P.S.  Ich soll dich von meiner Frau fragen was du mit der Uni Gießen zu tun hast.


----------



## morpheus (19. Feb. 2005)

Hallo!

Ein 40 m² Naturteich hat am Ende bei einer Maximaltiefe von 120 - 140 cm vielleicht knapp 15.000 Liter Inhalt....wenn nich sogar weniger.
100er-Rohre brauchen einen Wasserfluß von mindestens 0,5 m/sekunde, da sich sonst Dreck in den Rohren ablagert.
Das würde bei dem Inhalt bedeuten, dass der gesamte Teichinhalt etwa einmal in der Stunde umgewälzt werden muß. Das würde ich einem Naturteich nicht antun.  

 dann unter Ratgeber und Revisionsschacht schauen.
Da kann man sehen, was in wenigen Jahren mit den Rohren passiert.



Gruß aus Zion 8)     

morpheus


----------



## Jürgen (19. Feb. 2005)

Hi Matrix-Bewohner,



> 100er-Rohre brauchen einen Wasserfluß von mindestens 0,5 m/sekunde, da sich sonst Dreck in den Rohren ablagert. Das würde bei dem Inhalt bedeuten, dass der gesamte Teichinhalt etwa einmal in der Stunde umgewälzt werden muß. Das würde ich einem Naturteich nicht antun.


Unabhängig davon, dass ich keinem Gartenteich solch eine permanent  hohe Wasserbewegung antun würde, genügt es auch ein oder zwei mal pro Jahr diese Rohre entsprechend zu spülen. Etwas 1/2"-Gartenschlauch, einen Spritzkopf und eine passende Pumpe befreien diese Rohre ganz schnell wieder von allen Ansammlungen die den Querschnitt einengen. Für mich gehört das zur normalen Teichpflege im Jahresverlauf.   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## atzie (19. Feb. 2005)

olafkoi schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muß ich deinem Biologen recht geben
> Bodenabläufe sind in meinen Augen für ein Teich mit Fischis  immer noch die beste Wahl.



Schade, das würde mir gut gefallen ohne die Bodenabläufe, ich könnte jeder zeit an die Schläuche ran und hätte nichts unterirdisch, was kaputt gehen kann.




			
				Jungteichbauer schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Form ... dies ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen .... tolle Beispiele findest du hier im Album, insbesondere gefäällt mir das teichprofil von StefanS ... sehr natürlich angelegt ... im Gegensatz zu meiner architektonischen Form.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Bilder deiner alten "Pfütze" so anschaue, solltest du dir auch unbedingt Gedanken zu der 2.wichtigsten Sache am Teich machen, nämlich der Ufergestaltung sprich Kapillarsperre, Infos darüber entweder in den Fachbeiträgen oder als Übersicht ohne viel Erläuertung hier:



Ich werde alle Fotos mal durchstöbern  Dann bekomme ich vielleicht mehr Ideen, habe schon die letzten beiden Tage so ein bisschen rumgezeichnet, aber besonders kreativ bin ich leider nicht. 

 Meine alte Pfütze ist übrigens im oberen Bereich undicht, seit
letztem Sommer verliert der Teich viel Wasser, aber weiter runter geht es wohl nicht mehr.  Zudem ist der Teich 
nicht grade, bis zum Folienrand war der nie voll. Da haben die Gartenbauer vor 20 Jahren nicht aufgepaßt, war aber auch deren erster Teich, dafür hat er lang gehalten. Ich möchte den Fischen im Moment kein Frischwasser zumuten. Wenn es wärmer wird, gebe ich bisschen neues Wasser rein. Bis April müssen sie jetzt im Teich durchhalten. Mir ist allerdings schon klar geworden, dass das mit der Ufergestaltung gut durchdacht sein muss.



			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andrea und Willkommen,
> als aller erstes solltest du uns einmal deine Definition eines Naturteiches näher bringen. Dieser Begriff ist in der Teichszene reichlich überdehnt und sorgt daher immer mal wieder für Verwirrung



Ich hab mir unter dem Begriff nicht viel vorgestellt und ihn auf mein
Alltagsverständnis von Natur bezogen: viele Pflanzen, Tiere und biologisches Gleichgewicht. Ob das dann im strengen Sinne ein Naturteich ist, oder nicht, ist dann für mich nicht so von Bedeutung. Vielleicht sollte ich das ganze eher "natürlich aussehender und funktionierender Teich" nennen, aber das ist noch unpräziser.



			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier stellt sich für mich zu erst einmal die Frage was das für ein Biologe war, weil der sofort mit Begriffen wie Bodenabläufe und Schwerkraftfilter herum wirft. Worin spiegelt sich denn hierbei die Natur wieder? (...) Ich denke hier sollte man zu erst einmal ganz an der Basis beginnen. Versuche mal zu ergründen was in einem Teich geschieht und was in deinem Teich geschehen soll.


Das ist wohl auch eher mein "Fischdoktor", der hat mir schon zweimal kranke Kois gerettet. Er stellt sich, denke ich, eher einen optimalen Fischteich vor und weniger Natur als ich. In meinem Teich sollen nach wie vor 
viele Tiere leben : __ Kröten, __ Molche, Fische und drumherum gibt es auch reichlich __ Libellen und sonstiges Tierzeug. Die Tiere sollen sich wohl fühlen, ich sollte weniger Pflegeaufwand und Sorgen haben: Wasserqualität, Temperaturschwankungen, kranke Fische, etc. Und dann sollte das ganze noch hübsch aussehen (natürlich). Klingt recht einfach, ist aber hoch kompliziert, dass das alles gelingt.




			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ich soll dich von meiner Frau fragen was du mit der Uni Gießen zu tun hast.


Ich arbeite als Sozialwissenschaftlerin an der Uni in Gießen, wohne aber nördlich von Hanau.




			
				morpheus schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 40 m² Naturteich hat am Ende bei einer Maximaltiefe von 120 - 140 cm vielleicht knapp 15.000 Liter Inhalt....wenn nich sogar weniger.
> 100er-Rohre brauchen einen Wasserfluß von mindestens 0,5 m/sekunde, da sich sonst Dreck in den Rohren ablagert.
> Das würde bei dem Inhalt bedeuten, dass der gesamte Teichinhalt etwa einmal in der Stunde umgewälzt werden muß. Das würde ich einem Naturteich nicht antun.



Ist das ein Argument für die Saugtechnik ? Reichen dann die kleineren Schläuche vielleicht doch? Gibt es sonst Argumente gegen ein Modell ohne Bodenabläufe ?


Vielen Dank euch allen, ich stöbere jetzt mal weiter und wünsche euch auch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## olafkoi (19. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Andrea 


Zitat:

Schade, das würde mir gut gefallen ohne die Bodenabläufe, ich könnte jeder zeit an die Schläuche ran und hätte nichts unterirdisch, was kaputt gehen kann.

Mit Schläuche ist net wirklich schöner   
Ein 110mm KG Rohr aus dem Hausbau für´s erdreich geht nicht kaputt wenns richtig verlegt ist. 110mm KG rohr können ca. 14000 ltr Wasser aufnehmen. dagegen ein 50mm Schlauch nur noch 6000 ltr. du bräuchtest also schon min 2 Schläuche um die gleiche wassermenge zu fördern.
Gruß

Olaf


----------



## olafkoi (19. Feb. 2005)

Hi morpheus


			
				morpheus schrieb:
			
		

> 100er-Rohre brauchen einen Wasserfluß von mindestens 0,5 m/sekunde, da sich sonst Dreck in den Rohren ablagert.
> Gruß aus Zion 8)
> morpheus



 da muß ich wohl einen großen Schutzengel gehabt haben   

Meine Teiche und Becken laufen seit 4 Jahren OHNE Rohrverstopfung und Ablagerung! 16000 ltr. z.B. mit 6500 ltr Pumpe   
Bei, reinigen der Filter den Schieber vom Teich einfach zu machen Wasser im Filter absenken  und den Schieber öffnen Thats it   

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## morpheus (20. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Olaf!

Na klar laufen Deine Anlagen noch und dazu benötigt man auch keinen Schutzengel.  Deine Verrohrung darf sich auch locker um mind. 50 %, oder noch etwas mehr zusetzen, bevor Du was merken würdest.
Ich denke, man sollte Verkaufsbecken nicht mit Naturteichen vergleichen.

Für mich heißt Naturteich, dass ich mit Substraten arbeite und die Natur machen lasse. Also keine regelmäßigen Reinigungsarbeiten mit einem Sauger am Teichgrund. Da stößt der Bodenablauf schon an seine Grenzen.
Bei etwas größerem Fadenalgebefall gibt es schon so viele Probleme, dass viele schon zu diversen Mittelchen greifen müssen, um regelmäßigen Verstopfungen zu entgehen  



> Ist das ein Argument für die Saugtechnik ? Reichen dann die kleineren Schläuche vielleicht doch? Gibt es sonst Argumente gegen ein Modell ohne Bodenabläufe ?


Wenn es wirklich ein Naturteich, oder sehr naturnaher Teich werden sollte, würde ich versuchen, über die Bauweise auf jegliche Technik zu verzichten. Vielleicht einen Oberflächenskimmer, den ich über ein gepumtes BOFITEC wieder zum Teich leite.




Gruß

Morpheus


----------



## tina (20. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Atzie,

öhm.....soweit, wie ich das hier erkennen kann, bin ich die einzige hier mit einem "Naturteich", zumindest, was meine Bewertung eines Naturteiches betrifft......nämlich nix an Technik. Keine Pumpe, kein Filter kein Nix....nur Teichmuscheln und viiiiele Pflanzen (für ca. 6.000 qm 200,-- Euronen an Pflanzen).....allerdings ist mein Teich auch erst ein knappes Jahr alt und ich muß erst sehen, wie er sich weiterentwickelt......
Bisher hatte  ich seit Mai (Bau des Teiches) keinerlei Algenwuchs.....ich hatte jede Menge Kaulquappen, Frösche, Lurche, Insekten, Schnecken, Teichmuscheln und natürlich Libellen an meinem Tümpel sowie 5 Bitterlinge, die sich ziemlich vermehrt haben.....
Ich habe keinen Filtergraben an meinem Teich, sondern die Pflanzen nur so "irgendwie" reingepflanzt gemäß ihrer Pflanztiefe......öhmm.....jetzt im Winter muß ich plötzlich feststellen, daß mein Teich viel mehr Wasser faßt, als ursprünglich von mir kalkuliert.....Umso erstaunter bin ich, daß ich jetzt,  nachdem mein Tümpel schon mehrere Male richtig fest zugefroren war, schon neue Ableger meiner roten Lobelie sehe, die nur als bedingt winterhart gehandelt wird......Und die steht seit dem Herbst komplett unter Wasser und wurde schon mehrere Male tiefgefroren
Als Substrat habe ich eine ähnliche Mischung wie der Jungteichbauer benutzt.
Ansonsten muß ich Jürgen recht geben.....die (nicht vorhandenen) Stufen scheinen bei  mir bisher ziemlich irrelevant zu sein....bei mir sind sie beim Bau des Teiches abgebröckelt, weil es so trocken war....Wichtig ist, dass die Pflanzen immer noch nach oben oder unten Fuß fassen können. 
Mein Fehler war, daß ich einen "Bombenkrater" bzw. ein "Schwarzes Loch" gegraben habe....so etwas solltest du besser vermeiden......
Du solltet dir ganz einfach vorab darüber im klaren sein, ob du einen "Naturteich" haben möchtest, der hauptsächlich mit Amphibien und "Kleinzeugs" bestückt ist, oder mit Koi, Goldfischen, etc.......
Wenn du das nicht willst, brauchst du m. E. auch keine Technik....sondern nur ganz viele Pflanzen......
Liebe überdenkenswerte Grüße sendet dir
Tina


----------



## olafkoi (20. Feb. 2005)

Hallo morpheus 



			
				morpheus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olaf!
> 
> Na klar laufen Deine Anlagen noch und dazu benötigt man auch keinen Schutzengel.  Deine Verrohrung darf sich auch locker um mind. 50 %, oder noch etwas mehr zusetzen, bevor Du was merken würdest.
> Ich denke, man sollte Verkaufsbecken nicht mit Naturteichen vergleichen.
> ...



Ich habe nicht von Verkaufsbecken gesprochen  sondern von einem Teich ! (der übrigens auch mit Substrat versehen ist).
Aber zu deinem Post :

Woooow Der Bodenablauf stößt mit Fadenalgen an seine Grenzen   
Wem willste das weißmachen ? 110mm gegen Bofitec 150 micron 0,15mm
gar eine Pumpe ? haste mal eine Pumpe gesehen die durch Fadenalgen geschmolzen ist   
Erst das Ding mit dem 110mm Rohr 0,5m/sec bei xx mtr. Wassersäule wie groß soll die Pumpe sein hab net gerechnet aber Löschwasserpumpe der Feuerwehr müste reichen   
Ach ja Reinigungsaufwand alle 14 Tage Schieber ziehen vom Vortex und Schaumpatrone auswaschen .  

Überdenke mal deine Post`s 

Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## atzie (21. Feb. 2005)

tina schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltet dir ganz einfach vorab darüber im klaren sein, ob du einen "Naturteich" haben möchtest, der hauptsächlich mit Amphibien und "Kleinzeugs" bestückt ist, oder mit Koi, Goldfischen, etc.......
> Wenn du das nicht willst, brauchst du m. E. auch keine Technik....sondern nur ganz viele Pflanzen......
> Liebe überdenkenswerte Grüße sendet dir
> Tina



Die Fischlein sind schon da und haben bisher unter harten Bedingungen ausgehalten. Die haben jetzt ein neues Zuhause verdient. (4 (Blender)Kois und einige Goldis) Ich hätte es nie für möglich gehalten, aber ich habe die schon etwas liebgewonnen in den 3 Jahren. Als mir letztes Jahr 2 Kois gestorben sind, war ich richtig dolle traurig. Fisch schmeckt mir auch nicht mehr so richtig  Die Frage nach einem fischlosen Teich stellt sich also für mich nicht mehr. Leider habe ich auch erst jetzt gelernt, was ein Naturteich ist, daher habe ich den Begriff nicht korrekt verwendet. Aber ich möchte schon ganz viele Pflanzen haben und nach Möglichkeit mit relativ wenig Technik auskommen. 

Dir auch ganz liebe Grüße und allen anderene Tausend Dank für die tollen Hinweise!

Andrea


----------



## morpheus (21. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Olaf!

Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, von Wassersäulen, Feuerwehrpumpen und geschmolzenen Teichpumpen gesprochen zu haben.  
Aber vielleicht haben wir auch nur aneinander vorbeigeredet.
Gerne erkläre ich Dir meine Meinung dazu nocheinmal:

Andrea fragte ja nach bezüglich eines Naturteiches...auch wenn Sie dies jetzt anders sieht und sich dadurch einiges gravierend ändern wird.
Ich halte nichts davon, einen Naturteich über einen Bodenablauf zu filtern.
Das möchte ich wie folgt begründen:
- im Naturteich fällt in aller Regel mehr an Schmutz an, z.Bsp. das deutliche mehr an Pflanzenresten
- der Bodenablauf hat zwischen Domdeckel und Folie nur einen kleinen Spalt, der sich sehr schnell zusetzen kann. Insbesondere Büschel von Fadenalgen, die sich gerne mal von der Teichwand lösen, können zum Problem werden. So mancher durfte schon tauchen gehen, um die Algenreste vom Ablauf zu entfernen. Auch Blätter werden nicht anstandslos mit eingesaugt und schon gar nicht bei einer Durchflußmenge von wenigen tausend Litern. Das schaffen nicht mal mittelschwere Teichsauger.
- als *Richtwert* für Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten in den Rohren wird 0,5 Meter/Sekunde angenommen. Ob man sich dran hält bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Ich würde mich daran halten, denn die ständige Reinigung der Rohre würde mir nicht gefallen und die Gefahr, dass sie sich unbemerkt zusetzen können würde mir auch nicht schmecken.

Ein 100er Rohr, hat einen Querschnitt von 0,00785 m². Daraus resultiert rein mathematisch eine erforderliche Gesamtmenge von 14,13 m³ Wasser, um diese 0,5 m/sek. zu erhalten. Das wäre mir für den Naturteich von Andrea zu viel. Sie wäre also gehalten, einen Revisionsschacht anzulegen, wenn sie kleiner pumpen will, was aber dem Naturgedanken wohl eher gegenlaufen würde. Bei einem Filtergraben wohl auch schlecht zu machen.
Wie Du siehst, spreche ich nicht von Wassersäulen, denn der Bodenablauf wird idealerweise per Schwerkraft betrieben und ermöglicht daher auch Pumpen wie die Linn, da ich nichts hochpumpen muß.

Ich sehe auch nicht, dass ich von einem 110er Rohr gegen Bofitec 150 geschrieben habe. 
In einem natürlich angelegten Gewässer wäre für mich ein gepumpter und am Teichrand versenkter Skimmer das Mittel der Wahl, um die Oberfläche schön sauber zu halten. Der kleine BOFITEC eignet sich ganz vorzüglich für diese Arbeit, da der dort anfallende Dreck recht grober Natur ist.

Geschmolzene Teichpumpen wegen Fadenalgen habe ich noch nicht gesehen und hab auch wiederum nicht davon geschrieben.
Aber ich habe schon öfters eine Aquamax gesehen, der ein Bündel Fadenalgen um das Flügelrad gewickelt war und die dadurch nicht unerhebliche Leistungseinbußen hatten.  :cry:  

Zu Deinem Reinigungsaufwand: Ist doch super wenn es bei Dir so hervorragend klappt. Was will man mehr.
Aber bitte übertrage nicht alles von einer Verkaufsanlage oder Showteich zum Naturteich.  

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir meine Meinung verdeutlichen.

@AndreA

Wenn Du eh Fische wie Koi einsetzen willst, wirst Du dich sicher etwas vom Naturteich entfernen müssen.
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, den Teich so lange wie möglich ohne Fische wachsen zu lassen.
Ich hab schon des öfteren gelesen, dass Koi, die nach dem Anwachsen der Pflanzen eingesetzt werden, diese auch in Ruhe lassen.
Macht man es umgekehrt, kann es passieren, dass sie abgrasen 
Denk dran, dass die Koi im Gegensatz zum __ Goldfisch ungleich mehr Dreck machen.




Gruß

Morpheus


----------



## StefanS (22. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Morpheus,

melde mich wieder zurück, bin wieder online - wenn auch mit einem aus Resten zusammengestrickten Rechner. 

Hmmm, ich muss noch einmal auf Jürgens Frage zurückkommen: Was verstehst Du unter einem Naturteich ? Ein Naturteich beherbergt keine Fische, dann braucht man auch keinerlei Technik, keinen Filtergraben usw. In der Natur gibt es in geschlossenen Systemen keine Fische, der berühmte Laich, der von den Wasservögeln eingeschleppt wird, ist ausserordentlich selten, eher eine Mär - und die Chance, dass trotz alledem eingeschleppter Laich sich zu Fischen entwickelt, die dann auch noch ein paar Perioden überleben, ist extrem gering. Ich weiss, will niemand hören - ist aber so.

Sobald man auch nur "einfache" Fische einsetzt, wird ein gewisses Mass an Technik sinnvoll. Bodenabläufe gehören m.E. noch nicht dazu. Aber bei Fischbesatz werde ich mich ohnehin in der Diskussion zurücknehmen.

Sog. Verlegesand (sehr feiner Sand mit 20-30 % an braunem Lehm) ist eigentlich in jeder Baustoffhandlung erhältlich - selbst hier, am Ende der Welt  .

Ein naturnaher, nährstoffarmer Teich produziert auch nicht mehr Sediment, sondern (ganz erheblich) weniger.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## tina (22. Feb. 2005)

Lieber Stefan, hi morpheus,

 zu meinem Teich kann ich nur beobachten, daß sich trotz des Winters die reingefallenen Blätter weiterhin zersetzen,  wenn auch langsamer. Was ich persönlich sehr interessant fand, war, dass die heruntergefallenen Lärchennadeln, die nunmal zwangsweise durchs Laubnetz fallen, hauptsächlich durch Köcherfliegenlarven benutzt wurden.....da gibts unzählig viele vón....und welche, die sich die Birkenfrüchte zu Nutze gemacht haben.
Algen hab ich immer noch keine.....aber ich füttere meine Bitterlinge auch nicht, obwohl ich schon gesehen habe, dass der Nachwuchs überlebt hat....Den kriegt Gabi im Frühjahr  
Außerdem bilde ich mir zumindest ein, daß mein Fieberquellmoos weiterhin im Winter gewachsen ist  
Tschüs
Tina


----------



## atzie (22. Feb. 2005)

morpheus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich habe schon öfters eine Aquamax gesehen, der ein Bündel Fadenalgen um das Flügelrad gewickelt war und die dadurch nicht unerhebliche Leistungseinbußen hatten.  :cry:
> 
> @Andrea
> 
> ...



Ich habe eine solche Aquamax in der alten "Pfütze. Die verschmutzt tatsächlich ziemlich stark aussen. Ich habe die bisher immer mit dem Teichstaubsauer abgesaugt und im Frühjahr gründlich gereinigt. Das ist auch ein Teil meiner Bedenken gegen den Bodenablauf, bei 1.40 m Tiefe komme ich da nicht mehr so leicht dran. Allerdings hat das Ding trotz Verschmutzung immer noch  kräftig gepumpt, keine Ahnung, wieviel Einbuße das tatsächlich gemacht hat.

Ich bin eher unfreiwillig zu meinen Kois gekommen. Bis die im Gartenteich schwammen und viel mehr wuchsen als die Goldis, wußte ich nicht so richtig was das ist.  Ich bin heute noch sauer auf das Tiergeschäft. Die hätten uns niemals Kois verkaufen dürfen, bei unserem Teich. Nun sind sie da. Ich hatte auch schon überlegt sie abzugeben, aber erstens wollen Koiliebhaber "echte Kois", zweitens haben die meisten Gartenteichbesitzer, die noch Platz haben für neue Fische, auch keine ausreichenden Teiche für Kois und drittens hat einer der Kois sehr unschöne Karpfenpocken, den möchte sowieso niemand haben. Also bleiben sie und bekommen (falls sie das überleben) einen schönen neuen Teich. Ich weiss, dass die verfressen sind und viel Dreck machen, hoffe aber, dass sich das bei vier dieser Fische noch im Rahmen hält. Und wie gesagt: Ich habe die schon lieb gewonnen. 

Ich bekomme aus einer Fischzucht ein großes Becken für die Bauzeit. Der Mensch sagte, dort könnten die Fische auch ein Jahr überleben, das muss ziemlich groß sein. Ich werde die Fische so lange wie möglich dort drin halten. Mindestens 6 Wochen, hoffendlich mehrere Monate, das hängt dann davon ab, wie das mit dem Becken funktioniert. Wenn es für die Fische kritisch wird, müssen sie früher in den Teich zurück. 

Unter Gartenteichbedingungen, wie ich sie mir vorstelle, würde ich niemals Kois kaufen. Da würde ich mir ein reines Koibecken anlegen und auch keine Goldis dazu haben. Ein Kollege hat sowas im Wintergarten an das Haus gebaut, das ist wirklich ein Traum ! Im Garten hat er dann noch einen Teich. Aber dafür fehlt mir eindeutig Platz und Geld. Bei uns soll es also nun ein "naturnaher" Teich sein, in denen die Kois auch unterkommen müssen.

Liebe Grüße an alle

Andrea


----------



## Jürgen (22. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Andrea,

du bist im Begriff den falschen Ansatz zur Definition von Gartenteichen zu finden. Tatsächlich unterscheiden kann man eigentlich nur reine fischlose Biotope und Fischteiche. Ob im Teich nun Goldfische oder Koi schwimmen macht keinen wirklichen Unterschied mehr aus. Auch wenn einem das manche glauben machen wollen. 10kg Goldfische zu halten ist auch ned mehr Aufwand als 10 Kilo Koi. OK, großen Fischen sollte man auch mehr Platz zur Verfügung stellen, aber das ist dann ein Aufwand den man beim Bau einmalig betreibt. Und wer meint ein reines Koi-Becken müsse wie ein Pool aussehen, den kann ich nur bemitleiden (und dessen Fische gleich mit).

Einen Koi-Pool zu bauen und zu betreiben ist in meinen Augen mit das einfachste was man in der Richtung tun kann. Man investiert alles mögliche in Technik und bildet so gut es geht ein leeres Aquarium im Garten nach. Das hierbei das Wohl der Fische im Vordergrund steht wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Ein weitesgehend "technikfreies" Gewässer in den Garten zu bauen, welches eine möglichst große Artenvielfalt ermöglicht und weitesgehend autark funktioniert ist die größere Herausforderung und für mich letztendlich die größere Befriedigung. Alles natürliche so gut es geht auszuklammern bedeutet meist nur einen ewigen Kampf. Also besser mit dem Strom schwimmen als permanent dagegen.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Kurt (22. Feb. 2005)

Servus Andrea,

wenn Du wirklich ohne viel Technik auskommen möchtest, dann kannst Du es ja mit einem Pflanzenfilter versuchen, wie es unter folgendem Link berschrieben wird:
http://www.onlykoi.de/html/biofilter.htm#Schnittzeichnung

Ich verstehe nicht, warum  diese Variante unter den Fischteichbesitzern eigentlich nie diskutiert wird. Wenn damit die Reinigung der Abwässer von "großen" Verursachern erfolgreich stattfinden kann, dann dürfte auch das von ein 'paar Kilo Fisch' nicht das Problem sein.  
Oder gibt es da gewichtige Gegenargumente??? (Frage an die Freaks)

Die großen Vorteile: geringe Umwälzungsrate,  geringer Höhenunterschied zwischen Teich und Pflanzenfilter,  Biologie möglichst ungestört. 
Der Bauaufwand steht sicher in gutem Verhältnis gegenüber rein mechanisch/biologischen Filtern.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.: bei meiner Schwimmteichanlage mit den paar Bitterlingen war der Aufwand ja nicht nötig, ich habe aber auch diese Variante in Betracht gezogen


----------



## Jürgen (22. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Kurt,



> Ich verstehe nicht, warum  diese Variante unter den Fischteichbesitzern eigentlich nie diskutiert wird.


Darüber wird schon diskutiert, aber leider glaubt jeder der Pflanzen am Teich hat, dass er damit schon eine solche Anlage betreibt. Kaum einer hat ne Ahnung davon was ein "Pflanzenfilter" eigentlich darstellt und wie so etwas richtig aufgebaut wird. Aber viele reden darüber   

Solche und noch einfacher aufgebaute Anlagen leisten am Fischteich ne Menge mehr als jeder gebastelte Mattenfilter gleicher Größe. Und das Pflanzen am Teich besser aussehen steht eh außer Frage.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (23. Feb. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

der Unterscheidung von Jürgen in fischlose Biotope und Teiche mit Fischbesatz schliesse ich mich gerne an. Wobei Biotop vielleicht ein wenig anspruchsvoll gegriffen ist, auch hier sind pflegende Eingriffe erforderlich, wenn es sich denn nicht um sehr grosse Gewässer handelt. Im Garten noch vertretbare Teichgrössen weisen entweder ein sehr flaches Profil auf oder sind künstlich mit steileren Ufern ausgestattet als in der Natur vorzufinden. Auch die Folie selbst (wenn man sich nicht in der ausgesprochen seltenen Lage befindet, ohne Abdichtung auszukommen) spricht gegen die Bezeichnung Biotop: Der eigentlich erforderliche, permanente Wasseraustausch findet dann eben nicht oder nur durch menschlichen Eingriff statt. Schliesslich sind aus meiner Sicht pflegende Eingriffe erforderlich, um sehr expansive Pflanzen einzudämmen und weniger wuchskräftige zu erhalten. Das alles beschleunigt die Verlandung, was ebenfalls bei Biotopen als natürlich hingenommen werden kann. Im Garten will man halt (auch) freies Wasser und eine Erhaltung des Teiches über viele Jahre hinweg. Ich persönlich vermeide deshalb die Verwendung des Begriffes "Biotop".

Ich stimme aber voll darin überein, dass der wesentliche Unterschied darin besteht, ob sich Fische (welche auch immer) im Teich befinden oder nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

